# Hello from CO



## Mobile Mayhem (Jul 4, 2007)

Hey there! My name is Jim and I have been a home haunter for several years. This year we are trying to create a bigger "professional" haunt. I am glad to be here and learn from all of you!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Welcome Jim! Looking forward to seeing your work.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Hope to learn from you as well! Welcome!


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Hey Jim! Godd to see you here at the forum, Hope you enjoy the forum and be sure to post your pictures for us!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

The Colorado Contingent is getting larger!

Glad to see you post


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Hi! Glad you decided to join us!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hell o & welcome--your in for a real treat


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

You mean after last winter there are still people in CO Welcome


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

So many Coloradians and New Jersites in these parts! Welcome aboard Mobile Mayhem, aka "Jim."


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

welcome! I love your icon!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome MM!


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Welcome!
Be sure to inform us about your progress on your haunt!
I know we'd all like to hear about it!
.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome neighbor!


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Welcome Jim.... So where's the pics? We LOVE pics .... Hope ya like it and watch out it gets addicting


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. You will like it here.


----------



## Mobile Mayhem (Jul 4, 2007)

BooGirl666 said:


> Welcome Jim.... So where's the pics? We LOVE pics .... Hope ya like it and watch out it gets addicting


I am sure I will like it here, thanks for the warm welcome!

I'll post some pics of stuff in progress soon.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Mobile Mayhem!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome Mobile Mayhem..glad you stopped in.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey MM...You will love it here and the other peeps are right it does become addicting. I get on here first thing when i wake up and and usually get on until i go to bed a night. If i have an idea or question i dont even think of asking my non halloween family. They wouldnt have a clue and you can bet that someone here always has the answer or at least a kicka** alternative. Have fun and I cant wait to see the pictures.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome Jim, just how "mobile" is this mayhem of yours?? lol Are you likely to stray into NJ with it??


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

Welcome Mobile mayhem........


----------



## Lakeside Haunt (May 31, 2007)

welcome mobile mayhem if you need anything just scream.


----------



## CallmeCraZe (Jul 9, 2008)

Mobile I am new here too and so far it has been a blast! This is a great community!


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Welcome Jim, Glad that you found your way to most addictive forum on the web.


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Welcome,
There are a lot of great ideas here, enjoy.


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

Since there are so many of us in Colorado, I think we should have a section teaching us how to "snow proof" our props.

4 out of the last 5 halloweens have had flurries for me.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)




----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome MM


----------



## Mobile Mayhem (Jul 4, 2007)

No kidding! We should do a CO make and take!! I have a few friends that would attend or even make the item!



Turbophanx said:


> Since there are so many of us in Colorado, I think we should have a section teaching us how to "snow proof" our props.
> 
> 4 out of the last 5 halloweens have had flurries for me.


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

Im in... Ive been wanting to make a Monster in the Box but never had the motivation.


----------

